# Solved: Brother MFC 8480 DN Scanner Setup



## ditoboisy (May 9, 2012)

I have a Brother Multifunction device that I need to configure the scanning part. I have looked and can't find how to be able to add computer accounts or email addresses to the machine for people to use. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

You don't add Windows user accounts or email addresses to a printer or scanner. You connect it to a wireless router (either wired or wirelessly) so that all computers connected to that same router via wireless connection can share it.


----------



## Todman (Jan 15, 2002)

You need to install software on each PC that will receive Scans. Once this is installed the software can be configured to talke to the Brother Scanner and list the PC in the scan interface on the brother MFC device.
See this link for further details.
http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...00.html?reg=us&prod=mfc8480dn_us&c=ca&lang=en


----------



## ditoboisy (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I was hoping to use the email settings, but I couldn't get it to configure properly. I just used the control3 software that brother uses and I set up all the PCs that way.


----------

